# Query on visitor visa (Class FA) subclass 600



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

My parents has 3 years visitor visa (Class FA) subclass 600.

On their visa they have condition 8558 : Not remain in Australia for more then 12 months in any 18 month period. Your visa will cancel if you stay more then 12 months in 18 month period.

This question is bit confusing.

My question is : my father stayed here for 5 months and went back to India last month. so can they come back to Australia and stay here for 11 months ??

Regards,

Unnat


----------



## council (Sep 4, 2013)

If he stayed from feb to june then comes back in august 2015 then he can still stay for another 7 months within the period between august 2015 to july 2016.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi Council,

Their dates are 1st entry 30-Nov-2014 to 10-May-2015. Now if they want to come on 10th Aug 2015, then till what day he can stay and when again he can come back and stay for 11 months. Please advise.

Regards,

Unnat


----------



## council (Sep 4, 2013)

The 18 month period would cover from 30 Nov 14 to approximately 23 May 16.

So between now and May 2016, they have around 204 days stay (365 - 161)

If they come on 10 Aug 15, they can stay until approximately 01 Mar 16.

They would then need to leave again and come back in Jun 2016.

(My two cents)


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi Council,

Thanks for your response.

Just one more question, if they come again on 10 Aug 2015 and leave on 01 Mar 2016, then how can they come back in Jun 2016 ?? (i.e within another 3 months - Mar to Jun 2016), because their stay should be max of 12 months in 18 months. 

If they come again on 01-Jun-2016, then before 18 month of 01 Jun 2016 day (i.e 1 Jun 16 - 18 months = 01-Dec-2015) they have already completed 1 year stay. so up to my knowledge once they leave on 01 Mar 2016 they have to stay overseas for 6 months and come back again for another 12 months stay.

Please correct me if I am wrong.

Regards,

Unnat


----------



## council (Sep 4, 2013)

Might be better to inquire directly with immigration then.

My understanding is that the 18 months cover the start of first arrival to Jun 16 then have another 18 months to count from Jun 16 onwards. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------

